# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Online Armour Firewall/Security Suite

## Rene-gad

любителям сетевых экранов предалгается потестить и поделиться впечатлениями:
Файрволл (бесплатно)
http://online-armor.com/online_armor_free.html
Сюита (за деньги) , есть вариант в комплексе с КАВ.
http://online-armor.com/index.html
*Под Виста не работает!!!*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TANUKI

Видел, что в тестах он порвал все фаерволлы. Это правда? Может кто из профи потестирует, что бы иметь взгляд со стороны, так сказать?

----------


## Muzzle

вот этот тест 
http://www.matousec.com/projects/win...ts-results.php
а вообще интересно очень стало,думаю надо увидеть это своими глазами.

----------


## TANUKI

Да-да, именно это тестирование! Что же это за темная лошадка, которая обогнала коммерческие фаеры и лучшую бесплатную альтернативу - Комодо?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

В бесплатной версии нет антикейлоггера, майл\веб гуардов и части некритичных настроек. Не нашел контроля компонентов (расширенного контроля приложений). 


7.gif

1.gif

3.gif

4.gif

5.gif

6.gif

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

8.gif

9.gif

11.gif

13.gif


Попытка посмотреть перехваты с помощью AVZ (с avzpm):




> 1. Поиск RootKit и программ, перехватывающих функции API
>  >> Опасно ! Обнаружена маскировка процессов
> 
> 1.1 Поиск перехватчиков API, работающих в UserMode
>  Не найдена таблица экспорта. Поверка остановлена
>  Не найдена таблица экспорта. Поверка остановлена
>  Не найдена таблица экспорта. Поверка остановлена
> 
> 1.2 Поиск перехватчиков API, работающих в KernelMode
> ...

----------


## SDA

Интересно было бы посмотреть  тесты для фильтрации пакетов
Кстати сентябрьские многочисленные уязвимости перехвата функций во многих антивирусах/брандмауэрах, в том числе и Online Armor Personal Firewall 2.0 http://securityvulns.ru/news/Firewals/SSDT.html

Еще нашел отзывы на руборде:
" Потестил вчера OnlineArmor_Setup_AV-Plus_Trial.exe 2,1,0,11 - впечатления приятные - порадовало что индустрия HIPS набирает обороты

из замеченых минусов:
- без онлайн регистрации прога не работает
- тупит иногда по страшному - добавлял правило для punto switcher - так виртуалка у меня на пару минут подвисла
- подменил explorer.exe - даже не пикнул
- встроеный касперский в триал режиме у меня работать не захотел 
 При попытке запустить ворд 2003 один из модулей сабжа начал грузить процессор на 100%. Значит, все же проблемы имеются."

----------


## TANUKI

> из замеченых минусов:
> - без онлайн регистрации прога не работает
> - тупит иногда по страшному - добавлял правило для punto switcher - так виртуалка у меня на пару минут подвисла
> - подменил explorer.exe - даже не пикнул
> - встроеный касперский в триал режиме у меня работать не захотел 
>  При попытке запустить ворд 2003 один из модулей сабжа начал грузить процессор на 100%. Значит, все же проблемы имеются."


Хм... Значит, из бесплатных версий альтернативы Комодо таки пока нет  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Интересно было бы посмотреть  тесты для фильтрации пакетов


 Не плохой, но: У меня в Комодо на пакетном уровне такие правила: 


> TCPOut: разрешить ВСЕ (конечно, на уровне приложений есть уточнение что и куда) UDPOut: разрешить только по 2 DNS-адресам моего провайдера удалённый порт 53 Блокировать ВСЕ IP туда, сюда.


  Такое в Armor нельзя делать. Также нельзя блокировать отдельные адреса.   P.S.: При удалении он оставляет по крайне мере 2 скрытых драйвера!!!  Paul

----------


## surfik-temp

брр, поставил соседу эту штуку.
Для новичка в принципе сойдёт, но багов довольно прилично
Нашёл несколько критичных багов, как обход начисто файрвола. Никаких алертов, а приложение выходит в интернет (авто-пропуск доверенных запрещён.)

Также довольно глючно работает веб-антивирусами.
Стоит KAV 7, HIPS там примитивный жутко и совместно с KAV глючный, вырубил (выключается только после перезагрузки %))
Как сказал p2u - пакетный уровень тоже примитивен, нельзя составлять гибкие правила.
С лупбаком тоже траблы, по заявлениям разработчиков их нет в платных версиях.


В общем надо дождаться нормального Comodo 3 =))

----------


## Surfer

А вот глючок проактивки каспера, hips в OA к тому времени был уже выключен  :Smiley: 

---

PS в топку файрвол, который убивается из диспетчера задач =\

----------


## sergey888

А я все таки перешел на Online Armour Firewall с Comodo 2.4 надоели вечные вопросы, да еще периодически окошко что в комоде обнаружена ошибка и приложение будет закрыто. Правда при этом Comodo не закрывается, но это нервирует. Кстати переустановка фаервола не помогает, все равно рано или поздно опять выскакивает это окошко. 3ю верию комодо не могу настроить из за незнания английского. А вот Online Armour Firewall то что надо. Очень он мне понравился. Примерно два дня я ему давал разрешения на запуск программ и для выхода в интернет и теперь работает как часы. Кстати у меня версия Online Armor Personal Firewall 2.1.0.119
А вот и тест где упоминается как раз эта версия: http://www.matousec.com/projects/fir...ge/results.php

----------


## Surfer

Этот файрвол, эмм, как бы сказать, не настоящий, если проследить хотя бы этот тест, то становится понятно что идёт полноценная подгонка под ликтесты.
А обломиться он может на простейшей вещи, лично наблюдал, как этот файрвол не мог заблокировать сетевую активность какого-то приложения. О чём можно говорить  :Smiley: )

----------


## sergey888

> Этот файрвол, эмм, как бы сказать, не настоящий, если проследить хотя бы этот тест, то становится понятно что идёт полноценная подгонка под ликтесты.
> А обломиться он может на простейшей вещи, лично наблюдал, как этот файрвол не мог заблокировать сетевую активность какого-то приложения. О чём можно говорить )


Вполне возможно, только жаль что Comodo Firewall 2.4 такой сырой а 3я версия увы сложна для меня в настройках. C другой стороны версия 2.1.0.119 только появилась и там могли многое исправить. Или я могу вам просто не поверить, так как у вас личное предвзятое мнение. А говорить что идёт полноценная подгонка под ликтесты, что же вполне может быть а может и нет.
Подведем итог, я больше верю тестам чем вам. Хотя может со временем я изменю свое мнение.   :Wink:

----------


## Kinneas

Вообще говоря, это довольно мерзко - судя по отзывам, очень много программ, направленных на обеспечение информационной безопасности, "затачиваются" исключительно на проход тестов. Прохождение всякого рода ликтестов НЕ должно быть самоцелью для разработчиков защитного ПО. Хотя, как говорится, "ничего личного - это бизнес", так что тут, видимо, ничего нельзя поделать: PR - есть PR.

----------


## sergey888

> Вообще говоря, это довольно мерзко - судя по отзывам, очень много программ, направленных на обеспечение информационной безопасности, "затачиваются" исключительно на проход тестов. Прохождение всякого рода ликтестов НЕ должно быть самоцелью для разработчиков защитного ПО. Хотя, как говорится, "ничего личного - это бизнес", так что тут, видимо, ничего нельзя поделать: PR - есть PR.


А еще хуже то, что некоторые даже тесты пройти не могут, хоть и затачивались под него.  :Cheesy:

----------


## XP user

@ *sergey888* 

Как файрвол Comodo 2.4 лучше, чем 3, кстати. В 2.4. можно было блокировать исходящий трафик во время загрузки Windows (это редкость!). В 3 это убрали. У меня есть предположения почему; во-первых потому что это на Висте вообще невозможно, и во вторых, скорее всего, для того, чтобы получить драгоценное лого Майкрософта. Третью версию стоит ставить только из-за HIPS. 

А так - эти тесты на matousec и в других местах НИЧЕГО не доказывают - только умение проходить эти тесты, не более. Одно для меня ясно совершенно - то, что вы поставили (или как-нибудь грузили) на компе НЕЛЬЗЯ контролировать файрволом если автор данной программы (включая зловреда) вложил задачу 'обязательно выйти'. Например: Вы алерт для Flash Player'a уже получили? Вот это супер-ликтест - мало файрволов, которые его проходят...  :Wink: 

P.S.: Я сейчас сижу опять на встроенный брандмауэер в XP. Я устал от всей этой 'псевдозащиты'... 

Paul

----------


## sergey888

У меня с Comodo 2.4 возникало несколько проблем:
1) Во-первых он делал проблемы uTorrent и мне пришлось разрешить кучу всего пока он соизволил ему дать нормально работать.
2) Он постоянно задавал одни и теже вопросы. Мне приходилось давать разрешения на одни и теже действия по сто раз в день.
3) Примерно через три недели работы он при проверке какого-то действия зависал и потом выдавал табличку что в Комодо обнаружена ошибка и оно будет закрыто. Переустановка помогала и он работал еще примерно три недели и после этого выдавал тоже самое. Но когда у меня произошло тоже самое опять но уже на новой винде я снес Комодо.

Я вполне верю, что тесты мало о чем говорят, но без них даже опереться не на что при выборе защиты.  :Wink:  Или взять тот же virusinfo.info здесь сколько людей, столько и мнений, кажется вроде тут должны быть профессионалы, а ведь у каждого что-то свое установлено, никакого единодушия. Вот и решай кому можно верить.

----------


## XP user

> Или взять тот же virusinfo.info здесь сколько людей, столько и мнений, кажется вроде тут должны быть профессионалы, а ведь у каждого что-то свое установлено, никакого единодушия. Вот и решай кому можно верить.


Это вам так кажется. Есть вкус, конечно, и есть разные задачи у разных профессионалов. Потом есть система на которой тот или иной продукт ставляется. Кому-то повезло с Outpost'ом, кому-то с KIS'ом, кому-то ещё с Comodo. Это о профессионализма (или отсутствие его) не очень много говорит. 
Вы должны себе дать всего один вопрос - что я ожидаю от файрвола? Если Online Armour себя нормально ведёт в вашей системе, и вам нравятся все другие его параметры, то тогда это файрвол для вас. 
Идея о том, что файрвол может защищать от атак изнутри (то есть против программ, которые имеют такие же системные права как он сам) - ложная. В конечном итоге файрвол может делать только одно: защищать как-то от атак извне, но в этом смысле лучше, конечно, аппаратный файрвол, который стоит МЕЖДУ защищаемым компом и Интрернетом, а ни в коем случае не на самой ОС.

Paul

----------


## vau2008

*p2u*
_Идея о том, что файрвол может защищать от атак изнутри (то есть против программ, которые имеют такие же системные права как он сам) - ложная._
..........
Прочитал я это...  :Sad:  и подумал, что полное пессимизма (да и реализма, что уж там) рассуждение p2u о несостоятельности _программного_ файервола в его современном представлении и в знакомых нам реализациях (одна из которых - Online Armour Firewall - здесь обсуждается) способно посеять недетское уныние в ряды читателей этого форума: не будем забывать, что далеко не все из них - "профессионалы".

Для начала: давайте не будем покупаться на ауру термина "профессионал" - всем известно:
*"Титаник" строили профессионалы, а автором ковчега был любитель!..
*Если определиться с терминологией, то "профессионал" - это "тот, кто работает за вознаграждение" - и не более того. Особенности "национальной" "профессиональной" (платной, значит) медицины, образования и прочего знакомы многим, поэтому далее можно обойтись без комментариев и положиться на _обычный здравый смысл_ "пользователя" всего этого счастья.

Область программных средств защиты, о которой мы здесь толкуем, ориентирована на тот же "контингент" - на "непрофессиональных" пользователей компьютеров, поэтому средства подачи продукта на рынок те же самые: не стОит разжевывать, суть ясна и так.
Не являются исключением и товары с лейблом FREE - за всеми ними стоит экономический расчет производителя. Если же мы попробуем покопать в этом же направлении немного дальше, то сообразим, что вся "инфраструктура", созданная вокруг средств защиты: всевозможные тесты, тестирования, "заслуживающие внимания" обзоры, сравнения, рекомендации и прочее - вся эта деятельность не может быть некоммерческой - со всеми отсюда вытекающими...

А чтобы закончить с терминологией, попробую предположить, что в нашем случае более подходящим термином будет слово "*специалист*", и именно такие кадры представляют истинную ценность и заслуживают всеобщего (во всех аспектах, между прочим) внимания.

Итак, опять  к началу:
_"Идея о том, что файрвол может защищать от атак изнутри (то есть против программ, которые имеют такие же системные права как он сам) - ложная."_
Конечно же, это так! - и первопричина такого положения дел понятна многим: у нападения всегда имеется то самое начальное преимущество перед защитой - и совершенно так же обстоят дела с остальными средствами защиты - просто так устроены правила этой "игры" в нападение-защиту. Кстати, в случае файервола, например, дело осложняется ещё и тем фактом, что лучшим (и самым эффективным) средствам от обеих противоборствующих сторон приходится выходить на уровень ядра системы, а для грамотного (и как минимум, безглючного) функционирования в этой "среде" необходим достаточно высокий уровень подготовки авторов. Вот тут-то мы и можем вспомнить тех самых "специалистов": далеко не всем производителям тех же файерволов удаётся достойно проявить себя на этой сцене.

И совсем не факт, что "прошедший все тесты" и нашумевший за последнее время Online Armour окажется в действительности ещё и эффективным средством защиты: данная тема как раз подтверждает это и демонстрирует отличный пример маркеринговых технологий - _Online Armour появился  не для защиты системы пользователя , а для прохождения всех Leak-тестов у одного из авторов-писателей этих тестов._
И не более того. Меня это, кстати, удивило не очень - примерно такого состояния дел я и ожидал. Людям хочется верить в чудо, и это "чудо" в который уже раз... им было предложено!

Однако, не отвлекаемся и продолжаем: *p2u* в своем ответе "засветил" (не знаю, вольно или нет) ешё одну простую истину: в современной операционной системе пространство для противоборства не ограничено одной "плоскостью", здесь речь скорее идет о _многомерном пространстве_, одна из плоскостей которого - это та самая концепция распределения "прав" и наличие иерархии приоритетов пользователей. Причем, как показывает практика, возможности для защиты системы "на этом направлении" (например,) представлены совсем не так широко, как в случае тех же файерволов. Возможная причина такой "недоразвитости" конкретно этого направления защиты: коммерческое давление производителей традиционных защитников системы (антивирус, файервол и пр.).

Я не стану более тратить печатное пространство форума, но хочу закончить одной простой мыслью:
Всё совсем не так безнадёжно в деле защиты системы, и если файервол в том виде, в котором он представлен сегодня на рынке, нас не устраивает, то это не значит, что решения проблемы не существует в природе - всё как раз наоборот: решение существует всегда!
Просто мы его не там искали  :Smiley: .

И данный форум (как и проект в целом), кстати - хорошее тому подтверждение - как раз здесь их немало - тех самых "*специалистов*"!

----------


## XP user

@ *vau2008*:

Я на самом деле не пессимист.  :Wink: 

Вся проблема в механизме Windows:
'Разрешить ВСЁ по умолчанию', особенно то, что не нужно никому. И программы защиты так настроены - 'В принципе доверять всем, но проверить'. Это на практике значит, что:

1) после проверки определённого количества инструкций в коде, он считается 'хорошим' и выполняется;
2) после истечения определённого заданного количества миллисекунд код больше не будет проверяться, считается 'хорошим' и выполняется;
3) если встречаются неизвестные инструкции в коде, и эмулятор ничего не понял, то тогда код тоже считается 'хорошим' и выполняется.

Решение только одно (и я рад, что по-тихоньку двигаемся в это направление): отключить НЕНУЖНЫЙ функционал в самой ОС и в сетевых приложениях. Всё остальное - Голливудский кун-фу, то есть: временами прекрасно смотрится, но на практике ни к чему не ведёт.  :Smiley: 

P.S.: На Висте всё кажется лучше, но не ошибайтесь - то, что Майкрософт там делала, так это ещё глубже спрятать всё от пользователя - 'защищать его от самого себя'. Но работают те же механизмы на системном уровне, только отключить их полностью как на XP вам не удастся. Поэтому Висту можно и хакнуть за полтора минуты через уязвимости в Флэш Плеере, а Центр Безопасности Windows и все программы 'защиты' всё же будут заявлять зелённым цветом, что всё ОК...

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vau2008

*p2u*
_Я на самом деле не пессимист._

Ничуть в этом не сомневаюсь!  :Smiley:  Речь шла о _читателях_ этого форума, не всегда готовых правильно истолковать размышления "Exspert"-а на тему критических уязвимостей их "родной" ОС Windows XP, а заодно о принципиальной недееспособности главного (если не единственного) для многих пользователей инструмента защиты в сети - файервола.
Не понаслышке знаю, что даже персонал корпоративных сетей, напрямую связанный с решением вопросов безопасности, очень часто всей душой верит в "броню" классической связки "Анитвирус + Файервол".

*p2u*

_Вся проблема в механизме Windows:
'Разрешить ВСЁ по умолчанию', особенно то, что не нужно никому. И программы защиты так настроены - 'В принципе доверять всем, но проверить'. Это на практике значит, что:_
_1) после проверки определённого количества инструкций в коде, он считается 'хорошим' и выполняется;
2) после истечения определённого заданного количества миллисекунд код больше не будет проверяться, считается 'хорошим' и выполняется;
3) если встречаются неизвестные инструкции в коде, и эмулятор ничего не понял, то тогда код тоже считается 'хорошим' и выполняется._
_Решение только одно (и я рад, что по-тихоньку двигаемся в это направление): отключить НЕНУЖНЫЙ функционал в самой ОС и в сетевых приложениях._

Прямо в точку! - В ТРЁХ пунктах изложен "врождённый дефект" и текущий диагноз самой массовой операционной системы (XP), а заодно и её приемницы (Vista). Microsoft такую информацию на первые страницы своих сайтов не выносит...

Однако, *это не конец*: всё как раз наоборот - *это только начало*. Концепция возможности безопасной работы в современной ОС серии "Windows" без использования дополнительных средств защиты системы всё чаще озвучивается специалистами, заинтересованными в _действительной защите_ системы - хотя очень многим это может показаться дикостью: выйти в сеть без защиты...

Реальная статистика: _"ОС Windows XP без дополнительных средств защиты при выходе в Интернет остается незараженной 15-25 минут"._ Информация шокирующая и вполне реалистичная при этом.
Однако, ни разу я не встретил рядом с подобными данными небольшого дополнения:
_"* В системе использованы установленные производителем настройки безопасности".
_
Именно этому простому, но при этом практически всегда замалчиваемому факту, во многом обязана многолетняя "история болезни" с известным названием "уязвимость" всем известной операционной системы - и именно здесь истоки всей современной индустрии дополнительных средств защиты "сторонних производителей".

Отличный (как всегда)  :Smiley:  и максимально информативный пост *p2u* выдержан в его стиле: это как приговор хирурга: _"Доктор сказал в морг - значит в морг!"_

Не могу согласиться с *p2u* по поводу того, что "Решение только одно..." - в живой природе, как и в математике, такого не бывает - но это тема для отдельного обсуждения.

И я искренне согласен с *p2u* и так же всерьёз обнадёжен тем, что движение в "нужном направлении" уже пошло.

----------


## mayas

> P.S.: Я сейчас сижу опять на встроенный брандмауэер в XP. Я устал от всей этой 'псевдозащиты'...


тогда уж лучше старый добрый Sygate
может он в пиар-тестах где пропускает, но как фаервол отличный!

----------


## senyak

Люди, а этот "Online Armour Firewall" как и остальные фаерволы, спрашивает разрешение о доступе в инет/с инета той или иной программы?  А то ставил, а он нифига не спрашивал

----------


## Zarastro

Стоит уже несколько дней у меня этот фаервол, пока вроде проблем нет. Мне нравится, что он не перегружен и не задает повторных вопросов, как Commodo. Посмотрим, как будет дальше...

----------


## vau2008

to Zarastro:
"...Мне нравится, что он не перегружен..."

- Не совсем понятно, о чем Вы хотели сказать - "расшифруйте", если не сложно.

----------


## Zarastro

Может быть, я не совсем понятно выразился... Я имею в виду, что легко разобраться с настройками.

----------


## Ivaemon

> Люди, а этот "Online Armour Firewall" как и остальные фаерволы, спрашивает разрешение о доступе в инет/с инета той или иной программы? А то ставил, а он нифига не спрашивал


Спрашивает и допуск в инет, и на запуск прог - хипса есть, и действительно, очень простой в настойках (фри версия кейлоггеры не детектит, правда) - как раз мечта домохозяйки, точнее, неискушённого пользователя :Smiley: 

Кстати, осмелюсь возразить профессионалам - в нынешнем исследовании Матусека, Firewall Challenge, кроме ликов, ещё 3-4 типов тестов другого порядка - всего 73 - и надо сказать, что Армор смотрится очень и очень достойно.
По мнению разработчиков ликов, их применение в исследованиях оправданно тем, что их алгоритмы аналогичны (или могут быть использованы)  деятельности реальных троянов или спаев. Пытаясь придумать новый лик, прогер как бы идёт вровень с хакером. Оттачивая, таким образом, защиту на ликах, разработчики  таким образом латают потенциальные дырки и совершенствуют реальную защиту своего продукта.

----------


## sergey888

Какое то время назад вышла Online Armor Personal Firewall версия *v3* а совсем недавно и Free версия обновилась. И что важно, теперь программа поддерживает и Vista тоже.
Если вдруг кто решится протестировать сей продукт, хотелось бы услышать отзывы и впечатления.

----------


## Rampant

> При удалении он оставляет по крайне мере 2 скрытых драйвера!!! Paul


 Три: OADriver, OAmon, OAnet.

----------


## Ivaemon

> Какое то время назад вышла Online Armor Personal Firewall версия *v3* а совсем недавно и Free версия обновилась. И что важно, теперь программа поддерживает и Vista тоже.
> Если вдруг кто решится протестировать сей продукт, хотелось бы услышать отзывы и впечатления.


У меня сейчас фришная. Окромя возможности проверять обновления из самой проги, особо ничего не поменялось. И что странно - не идет автозагрузка, пришлось ярлычки к oaeu и oasrv в соответствующую папку ручками перебрасывать (Oasrv - служба Армора - почему-то не стартует, хотя в свойствах выставлено auto).
Ждем теста на Матушеке, думаю, не замедлит...

----------


## sergey888

> Ждем теста на Матушеке, думаю, не замедлит...


Кстати меня это тоже сильно интересует. Хотя иногда задаюсь вопросом насколько им можно верить. Я например хочу в следующий раз устанавливать висту, а значит COMODO 2я версия отпадает. Вот и думаю себе или Online Armor или PC Tools Firewall Plus попробовать установить. Кстати последний не плохо себя показал по последним тестам. Не лучший, но всеже.  :Wink:

----------


## sergey888

Еще одно новшество на сайте Online Armor которое многих обрадует. Теперь сайт Online Armor и на русском языке тоже. http://rus.tallemu.com/ 
Может скоро они и сам фаервол русифицируют. Мелочь а приятно.  :Wink:

----------


## Igorek77

Привет! Поставил данный фаер,и вот что наблюдаю: мониторчики в трее стали перемаргиваться даже тогда,когда я ничего не качаю,не открыт браузер,скайп/торрент/аська - все выключено. Стоит запрет для всех прог на выход в инет кроме самых мне необходимых и безопасных. Но какая то передача данных все же идет!Даже если смотреть через сам ОнлайнАрмор - то видно,что данные (пусть и байты - т.е. малый размер) но идут от меня и ко мне. До установки этого файера такого не было. Удалил его - и все стало в порядке. Т.е. теперь без моего участия данные никуда не передаются,мониторчики сети в трее не перемаргиваются. Хотелось бы конечно оставить эту прогу,но вот смущает,что она неизвестно куда коннектиться и что то принимает и передает. Подскажите,как у вас с этим. Спасибо!

----------


## Ivaemon

Igorek77, поставьте TCPView и посмотрите сами, кто у вас ломится в инет.

----------


## Igorek77

Так понятно,что в инет выходит сама прога ОнлайнАрмор без санкций на то. Мне не понятно почему?Какую она инфу передает на сервак и какую принимает?Кто сталкивался с этим?И что предпринимали?

----------


## Ivaemon

У меня подобного не наблюдается.

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

А сколько эта штука запускает своих процессов ? И можно ли её полностью выгрузить, если ты, к примеру, не в сети ?...

----------


## Rampant

Igorek77, мне непонятна ваша обеспокоенность, при активной сетевой карте, обмен пакетами всёравно продолжается, система обменивается с вашим провайдером, блокирует не желательные входящие и выходящие, при отключённой сетевой, анимированая иконка всего лишь указывает на активность программ, если фаер настроен грамотно, беспокоится не стоит.

----------


## FireWall

Поставил фришный ОА.Прога приятно удивила. Работает стабильно, легко, систему не грузит, быстро учится и, что не мало важно, запоминает то, чему научилась. Никаких конфликтов с антивирусом. Имхо - лучший фаер на данный момент.

----------


## Ivaemon

Не помню, писал ли здесь об этом, но напрягают 2 момента:
1. Сабж не дает установить некоторые проги - драйвера мешают;
2. Нет инсталляционного режима.
В остальном - хорош.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rampant

2FireWall, какой антивирь установлен и если у этого фаера, контроль приложений?

----------


## FireWall

> 2FireWall, какой антивирь установлен и если у этого фаера, контроль приложений?


Сейчас стоит Авира премиум. Есть.

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*

----------


## FireWall

Online Armor 3.1.0.14 Beta

In addition to the new build, here are the changes since 3.0.0.190:

Fixed: OA services crashing or not starting
Fixed: OA doesn't remember some settings for unknown programs in advanced mode
Fixed: Network performance issue for certain transfers over a LAN causing high CPU usage
Fixed: Can't connect to sites in Banking Mode
Fixed: OA forgets passwords
Fixed: History does not clear after reboot
Fixed: IPHLPAPI.DLL crash
Fixed: eMule issues
Fixed: HIPS should properly identify processes
Fixed: Hotkeys cannot be disabled
Fixed: User defined or edited hotkeys not functioning correctly
Fixed: Compatibility problem with KAV 2009 on Vista
Fixed: 16 bit applications run without alerting
Fixed: Problems importing sites.sav files
Fixed: Privately reported security vulnerability
Fixed: Webshield causes ESPN FantasyCast to freeze
Fixed: Settings backup fails
Fixed: Wildcard character (question mark) not working properly - now adds matching subdomains to Web Sites list
Fixed: Domain masks are not handled properly
Fixed: Several blue screen issues
Fixed: Many random/unpredictable issues including hangs and crashes (overall many stability problems fixed)
Many other minor fixes

Improved: Leaktest protection
Improved: Fewer popups
Improved: Cleanup during uninstall
Many other minor improvements

New: Notification dialog while in post-install learning mode
New: Protection against screen capture keyloggers
New: ICMP and ARP logging in the firewall log
New: Monitoring for BITS (Background Intelligent Transfer Service) jobs
New: Hidden process detection
New: Filter state saving and deletion of old filters in firewall log viewer
New: Filtering options for Programs and Autoruns
New: Installer and Uninstaller detection
New: Protection against leaktest that manipulates GUI
New: GUI auto-lock feature - when a password is set, the GUI will be automatically locked when the computer has been idle for 90 seconds

We have also added the new Bank Learning Mode, as mentioned in Mike's post above 

There are also many other small fixes and improvements

http://dl1.online-armor.com/download...Setup_Free.exe

----------


## FireWall

Появился  Online Armor 3.5 Release Candidate
http://support.tallemu.com/vbforum/s...ead.php?t=6706

----------


## FireWall

Online Armor 3.5 RC2

http://support.tallemu.com/vbforum/s...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## Vagon

```
Logging version
```

А что это такое,логи что ли может делать?

----------


## Rampant

Вроде как версия с регистрацией.

----------


## FireWall

Короче не ставьте пока. Есть еще некоторые глюки.

----------


## FireWall

Появилась версия 3.5. Скачать можно с сайта производителя.

----------


## Марта

Поставила бесплатную версию, блин задолбала все спрашивать! Хочу открыть программу, а фаервол по 10 раз спросит: хотите открыть? а это тоже, а вот эту программу? Ну ее нафиг, мне нужен запрос на инет, а не на действие внутри компа. Хорошо что про папки не спраишивает пока

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Эх, не знала забот с бесплатным Комодо 2,4

----------


## Rene-gad

> Поставила бесплатную версию, блин задолбала все спрашивать!


Есть 3 варианта - либо потерпеть и показать проактивке, какие программы заслуживают доверия, либо записать все доверенные приложения вручную, либо снести софт и спать спокойно  :Smiley:  .

----------


## Марта

Rene-gad, снести и спать спокойно, первый раз столкнулась с такой заботой  :Smiley:

----------


## Ivaemon

Запросов у него не больше, чем у других хипс, а вот то, что бесплатная версия не предусматривает инсталляционного режима - плохо, напрягает.

----------


## mikh

Кстати, на сайте Giveaway of the Day предлагается в течение ограниченного периода времени скачать платную версию бесплатно (извиняюсь за каламбур).

----------


## FireWall

Ivaemon, а оно так сильно нужно?

----------


## JamBi

Кто нибудь сталкивался с тем, что после установки online armor компьютер дольше загружается (т.е. в windows xp на экране написано приветствие проходит около минуты, потом появляется обоина рабочего стола, но без ярлыков, без меню пуск, проходит еще около минуты и все появляется, до установки online armor такого не было.

----------


## FireWall

2 JamBi
Это нормально. У всех так.

----------


## Ivaemon

> Ivaemon, а оно так сильно нужно?


Меня при установке программ напрягало.



> Кто нибудь сталкивался с тем, что после установки online armor компьютер дольше загружается (т.е. в windows xp на экране написано приветствие проходит около минуты, потом появляется обоина рабочего стола, но без ярлыков, без меню пуск, проходит еще около минуты и все появляется, до установки online armor такого не было.


Нет, у меня подобного не отмечалось, хотя в разное время ставил армор раза 4.

----------


## FireWall

Кто нибудь замечал проблемы при включенном ARP protection?  У меня иногда "выбивает" комп. Странно...

----------


## zakandre

У меня AVZ по поводу Online Armor говорит следующее:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\OADriver.sys;4;Перехва  тчик KernelMode
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\OAmon.sys;4;Перехватчи  к KernelMode
C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\OAwatch.dll;5;Подозрение на Keylogger или троянскую DLL
.......что бы это значило, подскажите. И что мне сделать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> У меня AVZ по поводу Online Armor говорит следующее:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\OADriver.sys;4;Перехва  тчик KernelMode
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\OAmon.sys;4;Перехватчи  к KernelMode
> C:\Program Files\Tall Emu\Online Armor\OAwatch.dll;5;Подозрение на Keylogger или троянскую DLL
> .......что бы это значило, подскажите. И что мне сделать?


AVZ правильно говорит. Дело в том, что драйвера файрвола работают на уровне ядра операционной системы. Кроме файрвола, в Online Armor присутствует HIPS, который отслеживает все изменения  в ОС, ПО, поэтому AVZ и выдает эту информацию. Было бы странно, если б AVZ "молчал" :Smiley:

----------


## 456

Добавить в базу безопасных .

Где то есть ссылка на форуме .

----------


## FireWall

Кстати в сети появилось пару ключей.

----------


## Surfer

*Online Armour Firewall Premium*

Акция от немецкой версии журнала Chip.

Перейти
Ключ подходит и к английской версии.

----------


## Surfer

Довольно смешной машинный перевод акции giveawayoftheday



> Online Armor + + БЕСПЛАТНО на пятницу 29 января
> Эта пятница Tall Emu дает каждому шанс собственные копии Online Armor + + бесплатно. Все, что вам нужно сделать, это зайти на http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/ пятницу и скачать, установить и активировать его до 24 часов истекли.
> "Online Armor + + поставляется со всеми власти Online Armor, но дополнительно включает наградами Emsisoft / Икарус Dual Antivirus и _Antimalware паровоз!_"
> Online Armor предлагает платные и бесплатные версии своих наградами брандмауэр, а также одним из наших рекомендованных Firewalls. Это фантастическое предложение, которое дает вам шанс для собственной Suite Premium Security бесплатно, так что не упустите свой шанс на пятнице, 29 января.
> Обратите внимание, эти ограничения:
> Online Armor не доступен для Windows Vista 64-битной Windows 7 или 64 бит


В двух словах - 29-го января у каждого домашнего пользователя будет возможность получить годовую лицензию на Online Armor ++ (из файрволла, антивируса Ikarus и видимо какого-то антималварного движка(паровоза)).
Активировать лицензию можно будет ТОЛЬКО 29-го января через специальную программу из дистрибутива giveawayoftheday.

----------


## Surfer

Цитата с ру-борда
идем сюда: http://www.tallemu.com/gaotd-813-te.php
внизу, напротив Single Edition, в 1-й колонке 1 year нажимаем Buy Now, там нажимаем CHECKOUT NOW, там new customer, вводим данные, жмем REGISTER, получаем на почту Licence Key.
Промо код для 1 year single license: GOTD-813-EMU

----------


## Nexus

Так, а если я сегодня активирую ключ, потом удалю Online Armor, а завтра заново установлю, ключ будет работать?  :Smiley:

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

Ребят, а какой антивирус встроен в Online Armor ++ ? Каспер или Икарус ?

----------


## paul-13

Там же прямо на странице Online Armor++  :Rtfm: 



> Online Armor++ comes with all of the power of Online Armor, but additionally includes the award-winning dual Emsisoft/Ikarus Dual Antivirus and Antimalware engine!


http://www.tallemu.com/products-onli...-plus-plus.php

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

> Там же прямо на странице Online Armor++ 
> 
> http://www.tallemu.com/products-onli...-plus-plus.php


Сорри, помню, что где-то читал, а вот где... Про антивирус Emsisoft не слышал никогда.  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

> Про антивирус Emsisoft не слышал никогда.


a-squared на вирустотале не видели ни разу ?  :Smiley:

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

> a-squared на вирустотале не видели ни разу ?


Как все запутано.  :Smiley:

----------


## Pisatel

Только им и пользуюсь!

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

У меня при общении с этой бесплатной стеной выявился следующий неожиданный не знаю что. Если кратко - НЕ спрашивает про Firefox. Про всех спрашивает, а про лису нет. И это при отключенной (!!!) галке в пункте "Автоматически разрешать доверенным программам доступ в интернет"! Более того, лиса висела в инете, а в приложениях, которые там висят - НЕ показывалась. Минут через двадцать пребывания в нете про лису Online Armor все-таки спросил, но висящей её в инете все равно НЕ показал. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким? Есть у кого-нибудь мысли по поводу? Если б не этот дефект - не снес бы я эту стену. Больше претензий у меня к ней не было...  :Sad:

----------

